# Samsung NC10 Screen brightness



## marsolen (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi there,

I'm having a problem with adjusting the screen brightness on my Samsung NC10 and wondered if anyone could help? Would be very grateful for any advice 

The screen brightness is set kinda low and for some reason, the hotkey doesn't seem to be working any longer to adjust it and brighten it up. Normally I would press the 'Fn' key and then the screen brightness to make a change but it just doesn't do anything now. I can use the 'Fn' button just fine to adjust volume on the computer however.

Any idea what might be wrong and how I could fix it? I would like to be able to use the computer outside or in even remotely well lit rooms so would very much like to find some kind of solution!

Thank you for any advice


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Have a look at Control Panel, Power Options as the brightness is usually set on most pcs depending on the power plan used for ac and battery individually as a lever you can moce across the bottom of each setting.


----------



## marsolen (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi there, thanks for the reply. I can't seem to find anything in the control panel, power options that give anything related to the brightness of the screen.....


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

click the battery icon in the notification area, then select ajust your brightness, then move the slider to your preferred brightness.


----------



## marsolen (Mar 8, 2011)

Managed it not via the control panel but via the battery icon on the start bar. Thanks, got it sorted now


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Ah good I do wish all these makers would put their heads together and standardize such stuff as that would make it a whole lot easier for all of us.


----------

